# FAC - March '10



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thank you little bird  I actually did remember this morning but it is hard to do this from work. I'm home on break right now.

This is the Fiber Arts Chat (FAC) for those of you who are new or may not be in the know, this is where we come to catch-up on each other's lives. You can check in here if you are too busy to post anything of real substance or you can post a book on your life. If you are new this is the place where you can introduce yourself. We love our new members about as much as the old salts, so join us, please :banana02:

I've been playing with the fleeces retrieved from the attic, I'm in fiber lust. I'm getting ready for a big spinning project and I'm itching to get started. I bought the book, Respect the Spindle at work last Friday. I started reading it yesterday. I had seen the blip about it in the last Spin Off and glanced at the article but didn't pay too much attention. So far I'm really impressed with the author. This book seems to be very thorough, apparently she learned to spin as a young child living in the Andes. What a fascinating childhood that would be.

We have been having some really beautiful spring like weather (spring like for northern MN). It was sunny and 40 yesterday and today looks like it may be about the same. Granted there is still several feet of snow on the ground but the sun and warmer temps are sooooo welcome :rock:


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

I have just a few more rows on the KAL scarf.. Hopefully I can get enough time to finish it this week!! 
Tomorrow I am going to look at the college I want to go to.. Hopefully I will get in because I found out that there is already a waiting list on the class I am going to take..


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I dusted and oiled my wheel. I think I will take those other pictures down.  

I am working on my sock on the Magic Loop. I am finally at the point to start decreasing for the toe.


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

I haven't been doing anything too new with fiber..still plugging away on the Sylvi. I did have some company that I enjoyed tremendously. Years ago when these forums were run by Countryside Magazine I met an online friend only to find out that we lived within 1/2 hour of each other. Anyway, we have both moved since and I hadn't seen her or her family for about 6 years. It was wonderful to catch up in person. She brought some lovely local to her yarn (www.stdenisyarns.com) for me to try and a pattern book, she is a sales rep for the company. I have a ball of an evergreen and an eggplant colour and it's very soft for a worsted weight wool. Now I have to decide what to make : ) She of course brought her project- a pair of fair isle mittens in fingering weight that made me think of doing some colour work soon.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I finished a pair of ribby socks that I had set aside for the FIRST KAL!



You know the rules... Pictures please!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yea WIHH, what the Mrs. said


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I have totally ripped out the triangle kerchief I was knitting...think I will start over on it tonight. I have an afghan/shawl otn right now. Depends on when I run out of yarn as to which it will be. :gaptooth:
I sat and spun all the roving I had Sunday... so tomorrow the weather is supposed to clear up. I will be brave and wash my fleece's and see what I can do from there. 
(my kids even remarked - 'look mom you made YARN' lol! Not sure I would call it yarn yet...but it is something similar!)
OH!!!! I got my new wonderful beautiful knitpicks needles today! I SO love them! I will use them to cast on a shrug for DD probably in the next day or so.


So many projects... so little time!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

February was such a trial at my house, but hopefully March will waltz in a lot better. I've made gloves galore, got tired of them so I went back to chemo hats (why do I know so many people with cancer????), now I'm spinning again and I found this great pattern for a lace scarf. I have such a hard time following the patterns on those, but I FINALLY (gee, I'm slow) figured out to write them out in difference colors so I can see the changes. Wow, that works good!! Looking for spring under the slowly melting snow!


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello Everyone, figured it was time for me to come clean, besides you're all having so much fun.......lol I have been lurking off and on for a very long time, and my knitting needles have been calling and calling, but other things keep getting in the way.

I REALLY need to say THANK YOU, one and all in FAC and sewing, you have given me hope, cause previously i truly didn't know that lusting after fabric and yarn was even remotely normal. It doesn't even have to be made into anything for me to enjoy it, looking and touching are sooo nice.

With that said, I'm in NW Mo, and in summer try to keep maybe 2 acres of grass/weeds cut and trying to garden. Composting / trying anyway is a biggie for me. 

As a group ya'll are so funny, generous and helpful that it is just plain inspiring, again thank you.

katy


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welcome to the Fold Katy! We are here for you when you decide to pick up those needles and start knitting again. You know it really doesn't take that much time and it is portable so you can pretty much take it with you no matter where you go :nanner: I take my knitting to work with me all the time and I even knit at stop lights if I have something that calls me that loudly.

I think it is safe to say that we are all addicted to fibers, no matter what form they come in. I'm not so sure I would call any of us "normal" but then again I rather like being abnormal :heh:


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Katy, welcome!!! These folks are truly great encouragers, helpers and cheerleaders. If I can do some of this stuff, anyone can. Pick up those needles!!!


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

I am slowly making my way through a sweater sampler like the one Humburger posted about in January. Since we have dial-up internet I knit while the pages are downloading. Two rows now, another two later and slowly I'm getting there. I am also teaching myself continental knitting as I work on this piece. I'm so happy to not have dropped any stitches yet but won't confess to the number of mistakes I've had to correct.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

FairviewFarm said:


> I am slowly making my way through a sweater sampler like the one Humburger posted about in January. Since we have dial-up internet I knit while the pages are downloading. Two rows now, another two later and slowly I'm getting there. I am also teaching myself continental knitting as I work on this piece. I'm so happy to not have dropped any stitches yet but won't confess to the number of mistakes I've had to correct.


I have one of those samplers too. It is very handy to refer back to.


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

March *is* here, and we still haven't had much winter. I went with a friend out into the woods to cut firewood over the weekend! At least we've had rain... The frogs were making noise today! (Frogs? In March?) And I swear I head a warbler down by the creek last week...we're usually shoveling snow in March, not listening to spring at this elevation. The nice thing is that the mild weather has kept the elk herds here on the high prairie-of course that means stopping for them when they can't decide which way they were going when you had the audacity to try to use the road to go to work. Even the geese seem confused about which way they're supposed to be heading. The ponds down the way seem to have an ever changing population of ducks and other migrating waterfowl in small groups every other morning or so.

I finally finished knitting the lace edge on the farose shawl that I've been working on for months. It's blocked out on the floor of the guest room upstairs at the moment. I'm almost afraid to unpin it-it took so long. Next time I'm going to use larger needles to make the lace more open, but this one is being set aside for a future use-my oldest DD has FINALLY set a wedding date. A grandchild may be in my future-and the shawl would be a wonderful one for draping over the shoulders of a nursing mother. 
Photos will have to wait until I'm brave enough to unpin it AND to tackle the process of posting photos again.

I'm beginning to knit for my next project-a small display for the newest addition to our biggest small town festival, an 'art walk'. I've done a couple of small projects, and I will be spinning for a cardigan as soon as I've located the fleece I've got in mind among the ones upstairs.

Other than that, it's just the usual busyness at work, and the need to clean the poultry pens, call the shearer, plan the garden, get a housesitter for the college graduations in May, and stay sane at the same time here at home.

May the coming end of winter find you with finished projects and a contented heart, ready for spring and all the activity it brings to life.
betty


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I love the colors. How do you get the stripes on the second sock to match up with the first one? Great job. Another cozy pair of socks to wear.


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

Welcome aboard Katy. WIHH those socks are lovely. Would you recomend a pattern for a beginner please? I finished my scarf and would love to take a pic of it but my camera is broken and I am working on getting a new camera also. I am now working on the Anthropologie's capelet pattern from raverly. So far so good. I have only made scarfs and dish rags and blankets so this capelet is a project. lol
have a great day everyone


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Love the socks. I've never tried the self striping yarns but we carry Trekking at the store, maybe I need to try some. Nice job on the knitting too, so way much betterer than that very first sock you knit. I really think you need to frame that sock (the big colorful one).


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

sweet_mae said:


> Would you recomend a pattern for a beginner please?


Here is the one that was recommended to me. It is great because there are LOTS of pictures. 
http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/SockClass_Start.htm


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> It worked out almost perfectly. There's a bit of difference but not enough to make me walk lopsided. :teehee:


So, is this why you put your feet in that pose instead of side by side? :rotfl: :hrm: :lookout:


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

WIHH, does that count for your daily exercise?  I'm doing school with my little girls, we dissected a flower and now they are coloring a chart of one. One of my boys is practicing the piano. My dad (former auto mechanic) is coming over to help my oldest son (20yo!!!) put the engine from his truck back together. My 11yo son and 14yo son are scrubbing the kitchen floor with toothbrushes. They volunteered due to attitudes and arguing. :drillsgt: A couple of other kids are AWOL, not sure where they are or what they are doing...being teens, they are probably.... :zzz: I had my 13yo read out loud to the girls their science while I spun.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Ahhh... I was teasin' ya.  

I have rye bread in the oven and it smells SO GOOD. I am hungry, so it is worse. I have a hamburger sausage mixture left over from Sunday. I may just make little burgers and eggs to go on the biscuits I made. I am a biscuit maker failure because I always use freshly ground flour. Well, I used a bit of white I had bought for Christmas cookies and not used. So, I decided to practice biscuits once more. They are beautiful. They are half freshly ground wheat and half white flour. They are really tall and look nice for once!!!


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Hi all. It's been a while since I posted. Congrats on all the new wheels, babies, BFs etc.--what a busy bunch you are  I've been staying home for a change trying to get caught up on all I didn't do last year when I was away caring for my parents. I've been doing lots of fiber stuff as well--spinning and knitting naturally dyed fleece for a display/sale in May. I've been on a lace kick and have finished one daffodil-dyed shawl, one coreopsis-dyed scarf with an indigo shawl and a dahlia-dyed scarf on the needles. Waiting to be spun are black walnut and mullein-dyed fibers. I don't really go for all the yellows, greens, browns, though, so the other night got out the chemical dyes and did a batch of purple. The only time I got a beautiful purple natural dye was with prickly pears, and it faded within 24 hours of exposure to the light! As soon as the weather warms up a bit, hopefully this coming weekend, I need to start making baskets as that's where I can earn some $$. Knitting, especially lace, can never pay for itself in my book, but it is addictive! I'll try to post some pics when I get to a high speed connection.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Katherine great to see you  I'm happy to hear that you are beusy with YOUR things for a change. Don't forget to post pictures so we can Ooooo and Ahhhhh over your wonderful creations, please. I understand about the dial-up just saying, it's awfully frustrating hearing about this wonderful stuff you create and not being able to see pictures.


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

thank you so much Mrs. Homesteader for the link


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Nellie said:


> My 11yo son and 14yo son are scrubbing the kitchen floor with toothbrushes. They volunteered due to attitudes and arguing. :drillsgt:


Can I steal this idea??? my 11 yr old DD and 9 yr old DS cannot seem to stop arguing lately.... hmmmm this might just cure them! (hey I could get a clean floor too!)


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

Dealing with a lot of laundry today in the aftermath of a sick toddler last night. He is back to his terrorist self this AM. We have had warm enough weather to melt off a lot of our snow and that trend seems to be continuing. I've put out some of the cold frames to get the ground thawed, started a few seedlings and need to get going on more ASAP. Having computer problems so I am also trying to figure that out as well.

Working on a round rug, adapting a pattern from a round afghan. I going for a rag rug look.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Wow... love the colors and pattern. How big is it?


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

Hello everybody, its been awhile, from my messages looks like over a year. I opened a fiber arts supply store in my area and have been busy busy busy. Things are going well, cows and sheep are fine, getting loads of crocheting and knitting done not to mention spinning.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Checking in late, here, as well. We sheep-sheared last Saturday (110 ewes) and sold a bunch of raw fleece off the skirting table. That was mostly fun, except for the folks continually getting in my way...

Brought the rest away for processing into roving and combed top. We've almost sold out of last year's roving, so we upped the amount a bit. Might sign up for a couple of fiber festivals. 

Got a custom order for a few small rag rugs from a long-time customer. Might just be the push I need to do some weaving. 

Otherwise, no fibery pursuits.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Jerzeygurl good to see you. Very exciting news about your store. Congratulations!

Weever I'm glad your shearing went well. If you have pictures will you post some. Exciting news about the rug orders :nanner:

Here are some pictures of what I've been working on and will be working on for the next while. This is that fleece I pulled down from the attic. I predrafted the entire fleece this week at work and I hope to begin spinning this weekend. I'm not sure how the color will up show here.

















Also in my mailbox I had a surprise from GAM :bouncy: She made me the most perfectly knit pair of socks I have ever seen. They are absolutely beautiful and I can't wait to wear them. The color is Tidepool from Knit Picks, it's their superwash merino :bow: Here are a few pictures. I'll get my BF to take some of them on my feet this weekend too. Thank you GAM this was very unexpected but most appreciated :kiss: These are a birthday gift and I love them.


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

the socks are wonderous


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Aren't they beautiful! I swear she much have ironed them too. I'm going to try and not be afraid to wear them.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Wow, those socks are gorgeous! I love the look of that rug, too - great colors.

Today is DH's and my 25th wedding anniversary. We're not much into wild celebrations: I worked at the hospital all day, came home and cooked a nice dinner, and now he's reading George Orwell and I'm getting ready to do some knitting. Both of us have a glass of nice red wine close at hand.

I found an All-American canner on the table when I came home from work, so that was a nice surprise.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

ajaxlucy and hubby, Congratulations on a great marriage milestone that is somewhat unheard of today. 25 years together takes a lot of love and understanding that today's kids just can not grasp.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Beautiful socks G~A~M. All my socks these days run along the lines of thick easy going boot socks for DH and DS.


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

Mrs. Homesteader said:


> Wow... love the colors and pattern. How big is it?


Right now it is about 3' across, but I'm aiming for 6 feet IF I can cram it on to the circs I have now.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow Marchwind! That was freaky fast!! I just mailed them on monday! I figured you would get them (maybe) tomorrow.(Marchwind's birthday is NEXT monday guys!)

Please dont be afraid to wear them. Geez! They are SOCKS! do they fit? I am never sure, you know..? I did not iron them. I put them inside a towel and sorta stood on it, to mash the water out. I washed them in good hot water and they barely bled so they should be good to go.  They have my notorious twisted purl ribbing, should be pretty stretchy.

Jerzeygurl!!! Hugs to you. It sure is great to see you back again. JeffNY was just asking about you recent-like. How cool about your shop. I used to come over here to the fiber forum and look at your pics, before I was totally infected with the sockknitting bug.


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

aww its nice to be missed...didnt really mean to be gone this long LOL, lost my passwords and stuff just now found them HA


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

thank you wihh for the link


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Love, love, love the socks!!! Is your roving shades of gray? 

YankeeTerrier, maybe you could make an extra long set of cables like some of these talented folks have done. 

Ajaxlucy, CONGRATULATIONS!!! We are not real big on going out to celebrate either. We do usually do a nice dinner together though. We will celebrate our 31st. next month!!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Seeing the little sheep that Betty sent Marchwind, I thought I would share this card with you. Someone sent it to me. There is actually a little bit of knitting on the needles.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Marchwind, I had the same thought when I got the Hedgerows. Don't know why you fret GAM. Your socks look like they come off a machine. 
Congrats on your new socks March! They're so pretty.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Lana, that is exactly it! GAM's stitches are so exacting, and so perfect they look pressed or machine made, it's amazing. GAM, I have not tried them on yet, I'm saving them for my weekend with Michael that begins today after work :sing: I am more than sure they will fit, they look like they will but even if they don't I'm wearing them.

Mrs. H, the roving is shades of gray/brown, it an interesting fleece. They are some areas that are very dark and so that are silver. It will be very nice spun up and knit.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Marchwind/GAM I love those socks! Just gorgeous. GAM - you are a sock wonder! 

Mrs Homesteader, that is the cutest card I have ever seen! love it!!

WIHH - let me tell you, yarn shops in Texas are very few and far between. I have been searching. I think you have to 'know' someone that is in the business. The lady I got my wheel from gave me the number to another lady who 'does everything' fibery. I have not called her yet, but I intend to.

To everyone else - hi! :grin:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Holy smokes! who gets socks in the mail and then doesn't even try them on? sheesh.

Thanks for all the compliments. You guys are the best.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Hello-- I haven't posted much but I often read everyone's cheerful and inspiring posts. A couple of months ago my mother passed away and I spent the previous months sitting and tending her, and spinning on wheel or spindle. Fiber therapy for me and it seemed to be therapy for her, too, watching the yarn appear from handfuls of fleece. At least it's been so cold here in South Carolina this winter that we can actually use woolen hats and scarves. Like mamajohnson wrote, there are no local yarn shops around here so thank goodness for internet stores and mostly for this virtual community of fellow fiber lovers.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Here's a photo blog entry about our shearing day. You can pretend you were here. 

Polly, I'm so sorry for your loss. Glad that fiber therapy helped the both of you pass the time...


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Oh Polly, I am so sorry. I am glad you were able to spend those last months with her. Losing a mother is a very hard thing. I am glad that you were able to share your fiber arts with her and that it helped both of you. I am sending big hugs your way and I will pray for you.


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

welome polly, sorry for your loss


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oooh, pretty!


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

Thank you all, for the warm welcome. My, but you certainly are a LARGE family, and very busy. Gam, those socks are just sooo beautiful, so sorry but covet comes to mind, the stichery is mind boggling. Soon I hope to be happy just knitting a plain ole pair of socks, somehow that feels important to me, even tho I haven't worn socks in years.

Happy spinning and knitting ladies.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

katy, where do you live that you dont wear socks?


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

jerzygurl - what did you use for the shiny??? That is such pretty yarn. I snooped at a lot of your pics... very nice!


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Yankeeterrier the rug is an amazing undertaking - man -what a committment something that size must be! :bow: Its look wonderful.


This is a knit wool scrap rug that is about 4' x 7', pardon my sons play mess that is his train table that it is under. I really like making rugs, not certain why but they seem so useful.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

G-A-M, those socks are lovely--what a nice gift! Are there two cables running up the front? I may have to try that on my next pair. 

Polly, I'm sorry about your mom. With two elderly and failing parents I know how spinning can be very soothing.

March, I love your wool. I made a vest for DH out of a grayish coopworth fleece, and it knit up really nice. It's also a lot like what I did in a rug that's I finished a year ago on my loom and is still on it! I have enough warp to weave a second, but just can't seem to sit down and it.


----------



## KatieTx (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Y'all! Hope everyone is doing good. Welcome from one Katie to katy! Glad you are here. I haven't had much of a chance to post project pics, so here is one. This is my second pair of socks, made for my daughter. Please over look the toe grafting, its kind of a mess, I was still learning  That's our puppy Pancho in the pic, he likes the socks too lol!










and this is my first pair of socks, made for DH. I used Silver's sock class, it is a really good tute. They are kind of fuzzy, cause he insisted on wearing them before i could block them.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Katherine in KY said:


> G-A-M, those socks are lovely--what a nice gift! Are there two cables running up the front? I may have to try that on my next pair.


I sort of used the Nutkin pattern, except I did m1's for the yo's, and worked it over 10 stitches. Then I did another one, in reverse. Its not a cable, just leaning stitches. The rest of the sock I just did k6, p2tbl. I have tried the actual Nutkin pattern, but didn't get a good gauge, will try it again someday. 


Here you can see the top. There are 2 purl stitches inbetween the fancy part, but because I twisted them, they almost completely disappear when they aren't stretched out.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Katie, good work! I have some grey yarn here that I bought just to make a pair of mens socks. Most guys just dont appreciate bright handpainted colorways, do they? 

Cute puppy! I love brindle colored dawgs.


----------



## KatieTx (Apr 20, 2007)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Cute puppy! I love brindle colored dawgs.


Thanks gone a milking! I do too, we joke that he is an F1, lol like a cross bred cow, lol. Which i guess he is, canine style, half purebred boston terrier and half purebred bassett. He is quite the bundle of energy.

My Dh was actually so proud of those socks that as soon as i got one finished, he had to sleep with it on! 

Love those nutkin socks marchwind. That is a pattern that i want to try.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks to MrsH, jerzeygurl, weever and KathKY for the kind words.

Everyone's socks are so beautiful!


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

Here is a baby hat i finnished about a week ago. 









I have a lace pattern neck warmer that is drying right now. I have a pic on ravelry but need to put one here as well. I am going to be starting a baby sweater and one for me here soon.


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

mamajohnson said:


> jerzygurl - what did you use for the shiny??? That is such pretty yarn. I snooped at a lot of your pics... very nice!


generous ammounts of shredded mylar


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

oh i have more pics on my Woolgathering facebook page LOTS more pics HAHAHA


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

jerzeygurl said:


> generous ammounts of shredded mylar


Wow! I never would have thought of that!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Woogathering on facebook. 

WIHH... try this link.

WOW.... I want to come and just drool in your store. I love the look and lay out.


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

Good Morning everyone,

GAM, it's not location, as much as lifestyle, but i'll try to fix that.

hi Katie-TX, nice job on the socks. What does blocking do, more than just shaping ?

GAM, I did m1's for the yo's, translation please. p2tbl, PURL2, TB1=?

I once knitted a sweater which was nice, until a breeze came along and went right thru it. How to tighten it up without throwing off the guage ? anybody ? this is for future reference, as the sweater is history.

Someone mentioned washing an item in very hot water, to set colors maybe, but I thought wool would always shrink ??

I just don't know much........... lol


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

katy said:


> GAM, I did m1's for the yo's, translation please. p2tbl, PURL2, TB1


m1 = make one, it is an increase like a yo (yarn over) is an increase. 

p2tbl = purl2 through the back loops. It is a way of twisting your stitches so that they are tighter and I often times did it on accident but recently started doing it only on purpose. 

Oh, and the yarn I used on those socks is 'super wash'. It has been treated so it doesn't shrink. Often times yarn still has some dye in it when you buy it. A person could really wreck a load of laundry if they dont know that (or if stray knitted items hide and get into the washer).


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

My granddaughter's first 'real' (handspun, handknit) socks. They are more purple than the picture shows.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Cyndi, how precious. I can't wait for grandbabies to make things for. Those little feet in those socks are just adorable.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Awwwwww Cyndi! That is just too sweet!
I hope that by the time DS & wife get around to kids I will have the whole spinning thing down! I would love to knit something like that.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Thank you all for such wonderful pictures! I love looking at what everyone has been working on.

Our church knitting group volunteered to do coffee hour at today's service. Well, what a nurturing bunch we turned out to be! There was so much food, we could have fed the whole congregation twice over and the nearby college campus as well. If there are any knitters who don't like to cook or bake, they don't seem to have joined our knitting circle.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I have a dumb non-fiber question to ask. I hope it is OK to ask on this thread. 

I was looking at the smileys trying to find the coffee cup one and saw this one.....:l33t:

Ummm... I don't get it, can someone explain it to me?


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

well, so that makes two of us. and besides i can't even tell what the last word is, LAST ??

I'll be curious also...............


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I think it says, " was born last" but no clue why or what the meaning is supposed to be.


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

It actually is L33t and I have no idea either.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

here is your wiki...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leet

It is geek speak. 

The term leet is also used as an adjective to describe formidable prowess or accomplishment, especially in the fields of online gaming and in its original usage, computer hacking.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Thanks GAM. I guess that is one smiley I will not be using.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Mrs Homesteader, I'm so glad you asked that. I kept meaning to. Who woulda thunk to look it up on the web? I am so NOT l33k.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Well good morning. What is new with everybody? 

Cyndi, I woke up today with thoughts of your new little Kristany. How about an update...?

I am just waiting for it to dry out enough to start the garden. I had the idea I could begin today...wrong!! 
It is still way too muddy. My seeds are burning a hole in my pocket though. 

I am about done with my moms latest socks and I am looking forward to a non-self striping yarn next.
Maybe something that is just plain old grey. I am going to think twice before taking up any yarn whose color offends me, in the future. LOL.

I love HT at this time of year. Every day there are new baby pics here and we have the springtime conversations 
about starting plants and building fences. It just gives me a sense of continuity to be a small part of it.
Anyone know what I mean?

I hope everyone feels okay about that scarf KAL. I am wondering if we might fit another one in,
during this end of winter/ early spring? Socks for swapping...?!

It is so wonderful to see everyones spinning projects. It is really inspiring.One of these days it will be my turn...


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Well, I am just past the heel and gussets on my second sock of my second pair. These are going to be for my sweet man. I am not able to knit for very long at a time because of my elbow. I keep plugging away though. 

I gave the sweater I made to my great niece. Part of the yarn had been my Mom's and her mom (my niece) was one of my Mom's bright spots in life. I have measurements for another sweater that is a bit bigger. I will probably give that one to my niece (youngest sister of niece with baby). It is going to be from my Mom's yarn stash as well. I need to make a swatch first though. 

Cyndi, is the pattern you used for those baby socks on line? I might try a pair of those as well. 

I have milk on the stove for cheese making. 

I am waiting to order my chicks in hopes that my husband will tell me how many broilers to order. 

The snow has melted, and it is really starting to green up. We may still have another snow or 2, but crocus are blooming and the daffodils are coming up!!! YEE HAW!!!!


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry for the very long post!!!



gone-a-milkin said:


> I am just waiting for it to dry out enough to start the garden. I had the idea I could begin today...wrong!!
> It is still way too muddy. My seeds are burning a hole in my pocket though.
> 
> I am about done with my moms latest socks and I am looking forward to a non-self striping yarn next.
> Maybe something that is just plain old grey. I am going to think twice before taking up any yarn whose color offends me, in the future. LOL.


I should have gotten my seeds in already but even here it has been SUPER SUPER wet.

I learned when I crocheted that I just can not focus on a project that was a color I did not like I have to really force myself to focus to get it done. Sadly enough I have had a friend ask for a knitted project in NEON colors but she is like my bestest friend so I guess I will just have to plug through it.

Not yet interested in a sock swap not good enough yet, but wondering if anyone has the most simple sock pattern ever? Also if anyone knows where to find the patterns for leather bottoms for slippers? I went to the leather store yesterday to get some project pieces, A small project if hubby gets to help me on it Thursday, sheep's skin for making me a liner for my seat belt in my new (to me ) truck, and lining the slippers, and some suade or kidskin for the soles of slippers now I just have to find pattern.

Now as to around here OH BOY I just realized how much I have to get done in the next 3 1/2 weeks before all the girls start to kid. I still need to switch pens around, build 2 kid pens with hoop houses and either buy or build a second milk stand, Clean out big deep freeze to use for milk.....the list never seems to end ohh and finish up my taxes which includes taking my desk down to nothing as hubby swears he put on of the important papers on here and I can not find itand finish his supervisor's at work taxes, which I do not get paid nearly enough for but he always keeps Charlie at the top of the list for overtime for the rest of the year so I guess it is a decent trade off. I have good days and bad days with my back so on the good days I try to get alot done end up overdoing and end up in bed for a day.

Well I decided to try the previous scarf swap as my first by pattern project and have been doing pretty good until I had to frog out 2 entire repeats as I found a boo boo that I had not noticed before, My plans are to work on it diligently EVERY night and hopefully complete it by the end of the month, I am only about 1/4 to 1/3 done with it so am crossing my fingers. I do have a couple of ?s though if you notice in these pics at the top of the repeat the last stich os the cable it is really long and seems out of whac I have tried putting more tension as I do the 6 stiches helps a little any advice? and not that I am going to start over on this scarf but my friend wants one like it how do you keep the edge cleaner where it does not have the bumps on every row (see picture) PS the red yarn is a life line I have found it to be my friend as I had to frog out the entire first 4 repeats and then I decided to use a life line every 2 repeats just in case. I am using cascade yarns lana bambu which is 79% wool 21% bamboo It is SO SO SO soft




















Another question for everyone I purchased a pair of circulars for another (larger) project but decided to try to use them for the scarf and it isd a love hate relationship with the part that curls driving my insane, but the actual kntting goes somewhat faster not sure if it is the needles themselves or if I am just getting faster?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Luvzmybabz, your scarf looks great! Keep plugging away and you'll get there eventually. As for simple sock patterns the silver's socks seems to be the one everyone is learning on. There is a link some place on the FA, try doing a search for them It's a complete tutorial with lost of pictures.

Snow is mostly gone here except in the shady places. This morning I thought the frost had actually gone out of the ground too, since one of the puddles in my drive way had disappeared over night. Usually a sure sign. But as I walked to my car, parked at the end of my drive, I noticed that there were still two puddles left. If the warm weather keeps up I bet by this weekend the frost will be gone.

My BF's (Michael) son is in the play-offs for high school basket ball. If they win tonight the will go to state play-offs down in the Cities. Their team is ranked 3rd in the state and 46th in the country. But none of that matters if you don't win any of the games that lead up to the state play-offs. I'm sitting by my phone waiting for half time to hear how they are doing in the game tonight. Too nervous to knit, maybe I'll spin.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

luvzmybabz said:


> I do have a couple of ?s though if you notice in these pics at the top of the repeat the last stich os the cable it is really long and seems out of whac I have tried putting more tension as I do the 6 stiches helps a little any advice? and not that I am going to start over on this scarf but my friend wants one like it how do you keep the edge cleaner where it does not have the bumps on every row


 About your whacky stitch there, one thing that helps is to NOT put extra tension on those 6 stitches. Instead try putting a little extra tension on the purl stitches that come after the cable. I know, it sounds funny. Also, I wonder if you might be twisting that last knitstitch. It is very easy to do that, I would know . When there are a few stitches to do it is a lot easier to remember to go through the FRONT loop, but on that last cable stitch, where it is already a little 'distressed' from the stretch, it can be very easy to just knit it off through the back. From your pic, I think that could be the case. Just guessing. Either way, you will find that when you wash it, it will even out quite a bit. It looks really good to me! 

Oh, and for the 'cleaner edge' that you are wanting, all you do is to slip the first stitch on each row, w/o knitting it. Just knit across, then turn. After you turn you slip the first stitch purlwise onto the right needle w/o knitting it, then keep on going. Easy. 

If you havent done socks and want to try them for the first time, I recommend this pattern, with worsted weight yarn and bigger needles.
http://www.canadianliving.com/crafts/knitting/amazing_feets.php

We will help you too, if you get stuck. Silver's sock tutorial is also a great reference, the pics are really helpful. 

& I would guess that you ARE getting faster with your knitting! That is what happens when you practice.


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

I'm a bit further North, but did out some potatoes out in a raised bed the other day. Hope to get some peas in tomorrow. I have Cole seedlings started, and a few tomato, pepper and eggplant but I needed to go get more seed starter today so I can get cracking on more tomorrow. Had to make the 80 mile drive to LaCrosse for Boogie to see his pediatric opthomologist. I was able to sneak into Michaels and get a load of beige Patons at $2.29 on clearance. Figure I can always over dye it.


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

yankeeterrier said:


> I'm a bit further North, but did out some potatoes out in a raised bed the other day. Hope to get some peas in tomorrow. I have Cole seedlings started, and a few tomato, pepper and eggplant but I needed to go get more seed starter today so I can get cracking on more tomorrow. Had to make the 80 mile drive to LaCrosse for Boogie to see his pediatric opthomologist. I was able to sneak into Michaels and get a load of beige Patons at $2.29 on clearance. Figure I can always over dye it.


I sent you a PM a week ago for your addy..could you send it to me!


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

Done, I thought I had replied on the same day I got your PM, but I may just be getting old!


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

I'm putting some peas out today, but its just those and potatoes in the garden for now. My last frost is about the end of April, but I do have a hoop house and a few cold frames I use earlier. Now I am quickly running out of space in the seed starting department, but that is a perennial problem. I mean it's only a 2000 sq ft house after all LOL


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I really should have stuff in the ground already - but don't!
DH says we are doing it this weekend....we will see.

Anyway - the little shrug I am trying to knit is making me nuts! 
The back went wonderfully... just sorta flowed off the needles. Started on the left front and have frogged it 3 times! ugh!
First I totally forgot to do the seed stitch on the first 4 rows...*duh* pulled out about 10 rows of work, started over. THEN I was just cruzin along doing soo soo good... and realized that while I was doing some awesome decreases for the neck I had totally forgot to cast on the other side for the sleeves. :doh:
Kept trying to just frog back 'so far' and couldn't get in the right spot of the pattern. This is a funny yarn,,, sorta almost an eyelash, just not quiet, so it is hard to pick out the stitches. Frustrated I just took out the whole thing, started over. Did the same thing forgetting the stupid seed stitch, frogged again. GAH!!!! what am I stupid or something?? Is the yarn fighting me or what???
Finally this morning I got a good start on it. One more inch and I WILL start the sleeve shaping ALONG with the neck decreases...
Then I get to do the other side of the front. :huh:

Wish me luck!
((I am ready for socks or something! Aren't we gonna do another KAL?))


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

You peeps putting things in the ground amaze me. We wait until about the last weekend in May. Can plant cold weather things (spinach and peas), but the rest might as well wait 'til the ground warms up.


----------



## Illini (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi, all, and happy (almost!) Spring.

It's mud, mud, mud here with all the melting snow and recent heavy rains, and it's forecast to snow again and get colder Saturday night, but the bluebirds are back and checking out the houses, so things are looking up.

I inter-library loaned the book Marchwind recommended, "Women's work: the first 20,000 years," and enjoyed it so much. It made me feel connected when I spin or crochet or embroider, in the same way I feel connected when I make bread. Do you know what I mean?

I'm working right now with the first yarn that I've taken from roving to carded rolags to singles to washed 'n whacked two-ply skeins. I see all the mistakes and flaws, but I feel a little proud, too. I just got my (hand) shearers from Premier1, am picking up the six babydoll Southdowns on Saturday, and will get to do the WHOLE process, from shearing on, once they've settled in and I'm sure that the weather has settled a little better.

Mamajohson, do you know why it's called "frogging?" And, does that term apply to ripping something out only in knitting? I just love the lingo of fiber!

Kathy


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

It's called "frogging" because that's what frogs say: Rip it, rip it.


----------



## Illini (Apr 13, 2009)

FairviewFarm said:


> It's called "frogging" because that's what frogs say: Rip it, rip it.


:hysterical: Boy, I didn't see THAT coming!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

What she said...LOL!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I am victorious! Woo hoo! :bouncy:
I finally - after 2 or 3 days - got back to where I was on the front of that shrug when I discovered I goofed.  (except without the goof)

Nearly done with the left front, and then on to the right front! :bouncy:


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh!! I know what you mean, too! I would feel connected like that when I hung laundry out on a line, or especially hung out cloth diapers, or nursing a baby.  But I do enjoy feeling that connectedness with spinning and crocheting, too, which is more fun than laundry  I miss nursing babies, though.:awh:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I think we all know what you mean and have a deep connectedness to our craft and all the other things we do. I think that is one thing that can be said about being a "homesteader".

Congratulations MamaJ on getting back to where you should be, without the goof  Also congratulations Illini on your first skeins. Also, I'm not sure I'm the one who recommended that book but it sure sounds good.

WIHH your day will come, I promise you that much.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Time to CELEBRATE not cry WIHH! Time will go faster that way.

(You sound like a kid 2 weeks before Christmas!!! ) 

I can hardly wait to see pictures of the wheel and your yarns!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh man! I feel your anxiety and sorrow WIHH. So close and yet so far <sigh> If I wasn't teaching this weekend and working next I'd get it for you and brink it down to you. You go ahead and gnash your teeth and snarl get all the frustration out before you wheel comes so you can relax with her. Practice drafting fibers with your hands and controlling the amount you can draft at a time. Have you tried washing some bits of those fleeces yet? I really would recommend you try to get a copy of Hands on Spinning and read through that, she has some exercises you could be working on while you wait.

She'll be home to you before you know it. And, with the weather we have been having lately, you'll be sitting on the porch with her, spinning in the fresh air while the birds feast at your feeders.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

My first spinning class is today. I'm excited to see how it will go. The class filled last week, I'm only taking 3 students because I want to maximize my one on one time with each student. I'm using both Hands on Spinning and Respect the Spindle as reference books and recommendations. Below is a picture of the package each student will get. We will make our own spindles and discuss fiber construction while we work on those. I've given each student a large amount of lots of different fiber types, wool, alpaca, llama, silk, mohair, angora, lots to play with. This is a two day course 4 hours long in total. I have invited the students who have a wheel or spindle to bring it in on the second day and we would go over it and play with them. I'm charging $75 for the class which includes all the materials. My boss thought that was ridiculously expensive and almost canceled the class before it was offered. Thankfully she decided to let the market decide :hobbyhors I'll report back after the class.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Oh WIHH, I am sorry. It seems like the closer and more possible something is, the harder it is to wait. I am going to pray that somehow someway will open up for you to get it earlier.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I can't wait to hear how it goes, Marchie!!! $75 for a 4 hour, hands-on class is a Great Price!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cyndi I had a hard time coming up with a price I felt was fair. My DBF is the one who helped me most with coming up with a price for this class. It's so hard to sell yourself. I just hope my students think it's worth it when all is said and done.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Marchwind said:


> I'm charging $75 for the class which includes all the materials. My boss thought that was ridiculously expensive and almost canceled the class before it was offered. Thankfully she decided to let the market decide :hobbyhors I'll report back after the class.


Once you break it all down that's $18.75/hr per person, then subtract cost of materials and it's very reasonable.
It is hard to sell yourself, but don't sell yourself short. People will sign up for various reasons, but you are teaching a _skill_ that, in today's world, has become specialized. 

I'm really excited for you! You've done a great job with materials, all those different fibers to play with. That is worth it right there. Experience with all those different fibers and how they handle...I'd take the class just for that!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I know, I know - I'm a terrible person for being so whiney!


:umno:

WIHH, you are NOT a terrible person ... anyone that has waited this long for a custom made wheel SHOULD be whiney ... just like a kid before Christmas (which I find adorable more that whiney!)

I don't think I've shared this picture of my Granddaughter, Kristany. She is 3 weeks old here and picked out 'her Tunis sheep' from Grammy's 'flock'. I won't let Paul get sheep for us to raise here, rather I'll buy from folks to help support their fiber flocks. BUT I do collect knitted & felted sheep toys. This one happens to be my favorite. When I had them all in front of Kristany, she 'grabbed' for this one. I thought, 'Nahhhh, not MY Tunis!' and tried again. Again, she went for the Tunis. The Tunis belongs to Kristany now


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Awww, adorable baby, and shares her grandmothers taste too.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH I'll hold my breath for you now until your wheel is in your hands  Knowing you, you WILL be there when the shop opens on Tuesday morning :sing: Come hell or high water you will get your wheel 

My class went really well! By the end of 2 hours each person had a spindle and was making yarn. All of them were making fairly even nice stuff too. One in particular, the first to sign up for the class and the one I thought would have the hardest time, was way ahead of the others in what she was producing. She is VERY methodical, and as she says "anal" so of course she was producing perfect yarn. Anyway, she picked it up right away. The other two had a bit of a harder time with the drafting but were getting it by the end of class. When the 2 hours were up we all had to scramble to get packed up and out of there, the store closes at 6 pm. I told them that tomorrow if they all had enough spun up we would learn to ply. I also told them that I wouldn't give them any preconceived notions of the other fibers. So would present challenges that they would figure out.

One woman brought her wheel, a new Ashford Traddy. She has had it for years but never did much. One other student has a wheel that is not put together. Someone got it at an auction. So I told her to bring it and I would bring some things and we would work with it. They all seemed happy with how things went.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cyndi she is beautiful  She knows what she likes when she sees it.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marchwind, I wish I was sitting in your class today. I am getting a feel for the drafting now, yay! My first spindle WAS a little too heavy, though it spins great. Today I switched to something lighter, a canning jar lid, and am getting a finer single. I keep looking at it and saying, "wow, I am actually making yarn!"  I bet the ladies in your class were feeling the same way. sigh...

I can sure see where a wheel would go a lot faster though, not having to keep stopping to wind onto the spindle. I am just getting readier and readier for the day when I DO get a wheel. 

WIHH, I havent commented any about your waiting/whining because I have had to suspend all thought on the topic in order not to be driven insane with curiousity, much like a small child would be.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM what I have seen of your spinning you are doing a great job, and you have already knit something out of it too! If you need to add a little weight to your jar lid tape a few quarters or other coins evenly spaced around the lid. YOu want to have something about 1-2 ounces but I would think 2 would be better. If you are aiming for a finer yarn then a lighter spindle is what you want. Remember, finer yarn and shorter fibers require more twists per inch. If you are going to ply the singles then over twist it a bit, the plying will remove some of that over twist.

I think you would really like the Respect the Spindle book. It has so much great information that I think you would enjoy and "get". The woman who wrote the book learned to spin at age 5 in the Andies. Apparently the children in the Andies do all the spinning and the spinning they do is production spinning. She maintains that you can spin more and yarn faster on a spindle then some one can do on a wheel. What she says makes a lot of sense and she goes through all the steps so you can become a faster more efficient spinner. Pretty interesting. I was very happy to know that a lot of things she talks about I just naturally do


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Cyndi I can't see your picture! boo! I will keep checking and see if I can see it tomorrow.
WIHH - I almost cried when I saw your post! Please sneak off and get that wheel Tuesday! I will be watching for pictures.

March - so glad your class went well. I am sure those ladies are thrilled!

GAM - You Go Girl! I am so thrilled you can make yarn with a spindle!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Cyndi, the wee one is beautiful. What a sweet face she has. I think she will take good care of Tunis.  

Did you get my question about the pattern you used for baby socks?


----------



## Illini (Apr 13, 2009)

Oh, Cyndi, that cupid's bow mouth is so sweet, and her eyes are just too beautiful!

I just now got back from picking up my 6 babydoll southdowns from Edwardsville. Quite an adventure, and I'm sure that, someday (but not anytime soon!) I'll look back at all the misadventures and laugh. Let's just say that the crowning touch was having the vehicle and trailer get stuck out by the barn. (Did I mention that it's snowing and blowing like crazy?)

BUT, the lady from whom I purchased the sheep had saved ALL of last year's shearing, and she gave it to me!!!!! I have a very large bag of skirted black wool and an equally large bag of skirted white, all ready to scour and card and SPIN! I am so thrilled, and can't wait until tomorrow, when I start a whole week's worth of vacation. Maybe the sun will come back out and I can sit in the sunroom with the dogs and work with this gorgeous fiber after it's clean.

Happy first day of Spring, everyone - even if you can't tell it by the midwestern weather.

Kathy


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Cyndi, beautiful baby! 

Illini, sounds like you will be having a good time on your vacation.


----------



## Illini (Apr 13, 2009)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Well, folks - its a date with destiny. Tuesday morning - March 23rd, 2010 - Cabin Fever and I will BE picking up that wheel!
> 
> :nanner: :dance:



How wonderful! 

If you get a chance, until Marchwind or another mentor can work with you, try Maggie Casey's 2 DVD set, "Start Spinning." There are no LYS's here, and it seems that no one spins, and if I look at UTube we get kicked off of the satellite internet for FAP violations, so I got it to "see" what the books were describing. I pretended that I was just another student in her studio, and worked along with the one in the videos. Ms. Casey is very low-key and patient. The background music is SOOooo soothing, too.

I wish you many years of happiness with your wheel, and countless special items made from yarn that you created yourself.

Kathy


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

:clap::dance::clap:
woo hooo WIHH! I am so happy you will be bringing your baby home.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WooHoo!! Jumping upm and down for joy for you WIHH!!!! I have to work this Friday and I know you are busy with stuff. We need to figure out a time. We are both so busy. In the mean time you can practice all the things everyone has talked about. You will have plenty of time to get to know you wheel and how she works.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

WOO HOO...... Can't wait to see pictures of you spinning a yarn....


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Cyndi, as everyone has said, your granddaughter is precious. That is the cutest picture of her with the lamb. 

WIHH, I'm sure all the waiting will be worth it when you finally get your wheel. It's so special to have a wheel made by an accomplished wheelmaker instead of a factory-made wheel. That said, I've been spinning a lot this winter on my old Ashford Traddy and am still impressed with how well it spins. So why do I have 4 other wheels? Such an addiction!

All the talk earlier about gardening sent me out to my garden when the weather got mild last week. I got all my cole crops and onions transplanted, peas planted, and luckily dug out many of the aisles between my raised beds. Yesterday is rained and rained and rained, and now the garden is flooded, but the tops of my raised bed are still above water. It will be awhile, though, before I can back to the garden. So it's back to spinning and basket-making. Hooray!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

The long-dreaded (by me) and eagerly-awaited (by dh) baby boom has started. 23 lambs born in the last 48 hours. 

Crazy!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Holy moly weever! Who needs sleep, right? Have they had much trouble? 
Oh good luck with them all. You have a LOT of sheep too, I think.

Have fun.  

At least you dont have to go hand-milk all those ewes.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> :umno:
> 
> WIHH, you are NOT a terrible person ... anyone that has waited this long for a custom made wheel SHOULD be whiney ... just like a kid before Christmas (which I find adorable more that whiney!)
> 
> I don't think I've shared this picture of my Granddaughter, Kristany. She is 3 weeks old here and picked out 'her Tunis sheep' from Grammy's 'flock'. I won't let Paul get sheep for us to raise here, rather I'll buy from folks to help support their fiber flocks. BUT I do collect knitted & felted sheep toys. This one happens to be my favorite. When I had them all in front of Kristany, she 'grabbed' for this one. I thought, 'Nahhhh, not MY Tunis!' and tried again. Again, she went for the Tunis. The Tunis belongs to Kristany now



Awww Cyndi she is gorgeous. :angel:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Weever, OMG! Good luck and good sleep when it comes.

Well we have been in the heat of the state high school basketball play-offs here in MN. Michael's son's team (Grand Rapids) won their section and went to state. They played their first game down there and won it. Previous years when they went to state they lost the first game and went home. They played the second game yesterday to see who would go to the championship play-off. They won :bouncy::bouncy::bouncy: OMG it was the most exciting game I have ever watched (it was on TV). Double over time against one of the better teams in the Cities and they won it by 2 pts. Both teams played so well. The big game is tomorrow evening at the big arena where the NBA plays. DBF and I are driving down to the Cities to go and root for the home team. They play a team that is undefeated (31-0) but I know these kids can do it.

I'm asking for all prayers, good thoughts, good juju, what ever you can send there way, to be sent to the Grand Rapids basketball team for tomorrows championship game :thumb: Thanks!!!

My spinning class went well there are now 3 new spinners in the community. I have a woman coming into the store today with a wheel she got as a gift and knows nothing about, she is not a spinner. I told her to bring the wheel in today and we would get her started :sing: I love creating addicts umm, I mean spinners.

Finishing up some old projects or slowly working on the. I finished the book I was reading and the last of my knitting projects. I'm still working on the spinning project, that will take some time.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH so right about these small town boys. Not much hight but tons of heart. That's what makes it so much more amazing when they do so well! I'll also root for Crosby-Ironton to do will.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well the woman who was coming in with her wheel showed up almost right away  She has a Louet S10. I have never been a fan of Louet wheels at least not the S10. Not only do I think they are ugly but I have never been able to spin on one. The last time I tried is was about 11 years ago. So when I sat at this wheel to check it out I tried to have an open mind. First of all for the life of me I couldn't figure out the way they wanted you to get the yarn through the orifice onto the bobbin. There is one hook close to the orifice and then there is an eye thing that slided up and down one of the flyer arms. I finally rigged something up and was spinning yarn but OMG was the treadling difficult. I played with the tension a bit and had a really hard time getting the yarn to feed on nicely. There didn't seem to be a happy medium. Granted the wheel had not been oiled yet. It's a brand new wheel. but she didn't get any instructions or even a little maitainance kit with it, no oiling thing or any thing just a wrench. I went online to find instructions but when I clicked on the link to download them I got an error message  I was getting very frustrated with the wheel. I suggested that the woman maybe consider taking the wheel back to the dealer (someone in Fargo) and getting her money back. Personally anyone who sells a wheel to a novice should automatically offer to help with; assembling the wheel, printed directions, offer free classes, and give them a little maitainance kit. This poor woman hasn't a clue about anything and I wasn't able to help her :Bawling: I felt so badly for her.

On another rant (sorry) The owner of the shop called (he was out of town last week). She said one of my spinning students stopped by and mentioned she had ordered a wheel, an Ashford Traddy, and she had ordered it on line. I told her that was great! Then she got all mad at me because I didn't tell this person to order it from us :huh: Now I don't know if I posted this here but....She had asked me to find info about wheels and selling them for her. I did and when I presented the info to her she sort of balked at the prices and what she would have to put up up-front. She had asked if I would be interested in selling them through her. I told her I didn't have the money to do that either. That was the last time we had any discussion about wheels. So I figured that she wasn't going to carry wheels. Now she's all mad at me because I didn't know and didn't tell my student to order it from us 

Alright I'm finished with the ranting now. Thanks for letting me vent here I feel better now.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

Marchwind said:


> On another rant (sorry) The owner of the shop called (he was out of town last week). She said one of my spinning students stopped by and mentioned she had ordered a wheel, an Ashford Traddy, and she had ordered it on line. I told her that was great! Then she got all mad at me because I didn't tell this person to order it from us :huh: Now I don't know if I posted this here but....She had asked me to find info about wheels and selling them for her. I did and when I presented the info to her she sort of balked at the prices and what she would have to put up up-front. She had asked if I would be interested in selling them through her. I told her I didn't have the money to do that either. That was the last time we had any discussion about wheels. So I figured that she wasn't going to carry wheels. Now she's all mad at me because I didn't know and didn't tell my student to order it from us
> 
> Alright I'm finished with the ranting now. Thanks for letting me vent here I feel better now.


If I remember right she thought you were tryint to charge too much for classes also. Seems like she wants all the income with no output and little work too bad you do not have the funds to open your own store ( in a perfect world people would be kind and helpful as in the dealer in the upper rant) was not but the world is just not that way anymore the truly kind are few and far between. 

I am one of those that will roll my window all the way down if you are kin while driving in traffic and let me in if I need to get over I am always worried about the person not seeing me as I have dark tinted windows, and being kind anymore is mostly a very unreturned idea.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Ugh! I broke my thumb on Wednesday.  I tried some crocheting today, but even with the splint it got pretty sore. 

So could you guys post more pictures of your projects to feed my yarn addiction????? LOL    At least until it doesn't hurt to crochet again??? Pretty please?? 
:bored:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Nellie, that sucks. How did you break it?

I also managed an injury today. I feel so stupid too. I actually fell backwards off the porch, from sitting. I turned quickly, caught my shoe and upended backwards. I landed with my right hip on the concrete flowerbed border. It was about a 5 foot drop. Now I really cannot move my right leg w/o :boo-hoo:....pinched nerve? IDK. As long as I sit still, it is not too bad, but the bathroom seems a mile away right now.... Begged off work tonight. I am hoping tomorrow it will have eased off. Gah. Self-chiropractics are not wise, ladies. The one blessing is that no one saw it happen. It would have been LOL funny to watch, I am sure. Or watched me slowly crawl in the house after.  You know that awkward situation where you LOL and then realise that the person is actually hurt, but you cannot stop laughing? Uh, it was like that. Oh, but I was NOT laughing. 

Marchwind, that is too bad for that lady with the Louet S10. I hope she can figure out something. I can imagine how that would be, to get a wheel and not be able to figure out how to drive it.  There must be some support for her somewhere, that is a pretty common wheel, I think. 

I learned a new word! "inspinnerated"! Kind of like incinerated only it means a new spinner. Marchwind is inspinnerating people and they are paying her for the priviledge. LOL!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Wow you two, healing thoughts coming your way. GAM are you sure nothing is broken? I bet you will have one huge bruise.

I was a bad girl at work in terms of buying things. We have some Lantern Moon things in, yea those of you who are familiar with Lantern Moon can drool all you want. One of the things we got in because I have lusted after them for years, and just really like to look at them, are the sock needles in exotic woods. So today I couldn't stand it any longer so I bought a pair of #2 rosewood sock needles. You get 6 in a package, they come in really pretty little bags so I cast on a new project, socks. I also bought the yarn to make the socks out of it's called something like crazy sockball but in German. I also bought a project bag that is also Lantern Moon, it's silk and beautiful. I just couldn't resist these any longer they have been calling to me for weeks. Also the new Spin Off came in the mail today so I snagged a copy to read on the road down to the basketball game. Thank goodness my tax refund will be coming soon.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh my word, GAM. How awful! And Nellie with your thumb. No crocheting--how sad! I did enough crocheting for both of us today--8 or 9 hours in the car to the other side of the state to look at wind turbines. Anyone have those beasts in their back yard? What do you think of them? The developers want to put wind farms here, and I am hesitant.

In other news, dh is on baby watch. I told him I nursed all of our four children while he slept on blissfully and he can do the lambs. He had a short night Wednesday night, but most of the time, they lamb during the day. He hasn't had to help any of these 23 + ? more today while I was gone. Since I've been working, I have almost nothing to do with the sheepies during lambing time, so he carries the load. 

Congrats on the bb games, March. Hope GR continues to do well...


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

weever, that is a good line, about nursing the children.No problems so far with the lambing, that is wonderful!

Marchwind, is it Zauberball? I have some of that yarn, I am still stumped by it. The color changes are loooong, like a whole inch wide stripe (on a sock), and it is 2 ply. What colorway is yours? Dont feel bad about buying sock needles, you NEED them. Remember Shazza's socks? Plus, you get the employee discount, right? 

Oh! and what pattern for the socks? lol.

I sure hope I am not broken. Thank goodness I had some decent pain meds prepped though. Yes, it will be a heckuva bruise too.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I've been a real slacker lately. I haven't really touched anything. Too much time sitting in front of the television with empty hands. So I forced myself to go to the shelf and grab a loom and throw a warp on it.


This is the clipboard frame loom. I threw some cotton crochet yarn on it for weaving a simple flat band or ribbon. I have two balls of red so I decided on red for the basic theme color warp and will use it for the weft. I added some off-white for contrast. I tossed in a strip of metallic silver for a central accent stripe. The cotton yarn is warped as singles, I doubled on the silver because it is thinner than the other yarns.


I'm weaving a warp faced horizontal stripes pattern on the ribbon. The yarn is warped over the loom and I'll slide the strap over the loom as I work around. This is just to break up my "weaver's block", kind like a writer's block. I'm feeling better. I was sick for a few days at the start of the month, That may have been the reason.

Have a good day! 
Franco Rios

My blog:
http://francosfiberadventure.blogspot.com/


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

franco, that is pretty much what I do for a creative block too. Just throw something down that is simple. Usually after a few repeats I am changing it up, because simple gets boring.  

What is your band going to 'be'?
Red and white are always good together.
& what are you using for the metallic? 

Oh! and the part in your pic w/ the eraser end of the pencil, w/ yarn on it? What is that called? Sorry, I am inquisitive.


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

OUCH! for both of you. Nellie, how hard to not be able to crochet. GAM-I feel for you. Who's going to do all the chores is probably your second worry (after how far away that bathroom is) and then there's always work...hope all is well very soon.
I live with a degree of caution here, since I live alone. There have been times in the bad weather or heavy snow when I've carried the house phone with me out to do chores or get firewood or the mail-"just in case". (cell phones don't get reception here because of the mountains) The house sits back off the road, and no one would see me-or probably hear me either-if something happened.
Take good care of yourselves...you deserve the best.
betty

and I always root for the 'home team'. "Go Team!"


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

These injuries are no good! Nellie and GAM, I hope you heal quickly and can be back to doing what you need/love to do ASAP. Franco, as usual, I'm amazed at how inventive and talented you are. And Cyndi, may I add my voice to the "beautiful baby!" chorus.

I've been watching basketball, too. I was with a bunch of nurse friends at a Mexican restaurant visiting and watching the Butler-Syracuse game. We were easily the loudest table in the place when Butler won.

I finally finished a sweater for my husband, but even though I thought I measured carefully, it ended up being a bit too tight for him. 

My son swooped in and claimed it, saying it fit him perfectly. I just hope he remembers to handwash it.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

It's the porches! They are dangerous! I was sweeping my front porch and just tripped over my own feet. Landed on the broomstick with my thumb wrapped under it. It's the bone in the tip of my thumb that's broken. I'm glad it wasn't my wrist or something. I made a splint out of sculpey clay and cotton batting. Wrapped it in flannel. The weird thing is that a couple of weeks ago, one of my boys (14yo) broke his finger (his middle finger, no less, so he's been flipping me off and I give him a thumb's up, rotflol) and this afternoon, our dog dislocated his front leg or something. We're taking him into the vet first thing in the morning. To top it off, one of the 6yo twins woke at 1am crying because her leg hurts, and I brought her to my bed and she took it over, and now I can't go back to sleep. Argh!! I finally got up, it's 3am now. And I can't find the next book in the series I'm reading, because Mr. Broken Middle Finger has it in his room somewhere.....

GAM, I hope you get to feeling better quickly! I bet a nice soak in a hot bath with some Epsom salts would feel good!


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

Nellie said:


> To top it off, one of the 6yo twins woke at 1am crying because her leg hurts, and I brought her to my bed and she took it over, and now I can't go back to sleep. Argh!! I finally got up, it's 3am now.


My 6 year old says something about his legs hurting at least once every week dr. has said no problem but he has came to my room in the middle of the night in tears.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Luvz, you know, I think it's growing pains. I give them the Hyland's Teething tablets for them, I had a Homeopath tell me it was the same sort of pain, bones growing and teeth coming in. Seems to work pretty well. She's out like a light. Maybe I should take some, too, lolol


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Franco that's a clever little Inkle type loom. I love how the warped faced looms weave it requires a whole other twist the brain needs to take 

GAM, hmmm what color way? There is a number not a name for the colorway but yes, it is a Crazy Zauberball. I'm not sure how it will turn out either but I have been fascinated with this yarn since it came in. Supposedly you can get a pair out of one ball. I'm just doing a simple rib pattern, nothing fancy. I want to take it to the game in my new bag using my new needles, so I wanted something that was a no-brainer. I'll try to get a picture of it all if I can. And, yes I do get an employee discount, 30% 

GAM how are you feeling this morning? Please don't be stubborn and get to the doctor if you NEED to okay?


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

Marchwind said:


> And, yes I do get an employee discount, 30%


LUCKY!!!!!! maybe I need to find a yarn store that is hiring!!!except I can't work yet not sure if I will ever be able to hold down a full time job again can't sit, stand, walk or anything for any amount of time without switching. Hubby hates waking up to me sleeping in a sitting position and he starts talking to me before he realizes I am asleep!!

MArch I must ask do you know the woman in the videos I was talking about?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

ajaxlucy, that is a gorgeous sweater! How long did it take you to make it?
Your son looks very handsome in it too. 

I am pretty gimpy this morning. No bending, no lifting my right leg, no sideways twisting. If something falls on the floor it is just gonna stay there, til someone else comes along. At least the boys are here today. They will have to excercise the dogs and pen them up for me. If it isn't more tolerable after the weekend I guess I wil have to go for xrays. I sure hope that when the swelling goes down I will be fine. At least I can sit here and knit. 

Taking a bath? Uh, no. I cannot imagine trying to lift myself up into the clawfoot tub. That would hurt too much. Thankfully I had a bath just before this happened.  
Im also glad I cleaned both brooders yesterday. No, no, no bending or twisting for me today.

Nellie and luvzmybabz, do you feed your kids bananas for their growing pains? The potassium really helps my boys. My 16 y/o is really growing right now and that is the thing that helps him the most. I think this is the summer he will catch up to his dad in height, which will be fun to watch.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

I only have 2 inches left on my 15 year old but I am 6 foot 1 inch I have to explain no matter how big he gets I am still his mom and can still take him when he gets the teen rebel bug!!

now that I think about it his growing pains are about on a 2 week cycle and we go to the metro and get fresh fruit and vegies every 2 weeks so I wonder if in between. I should just go to the closest town but the fruits and vegies there are nasty only homeland or walmart yuck!!

GAM--- a great reason to sit on the couch all day and knit I wishg I had one but nope out fixing the hoop house my hubby did not listen to me the first tie and it was about 1/2 collasped. Doing it right this time cause I am there to supervise and when he does something wrong I can just do it myself and then gripe cause he should have listened the first time.

But I was gonna say do not stay in one position for tooooooo long or it feels like you need oil in the joints and muscles when it is time to move!!


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Nellie, that sucks. How did you break it?
> 
> I also managed an injury today. I feel so stupid too. I actually fell backwards off the porch, from sitting. I turned quickly, caught my shoe and upended backwards. I landed with my right hip on the concrete flowerbed border. It was about a 5 foot drop. Now I really cannot move my right leg w/o :boo-hoo:....pinched nerve? IDK. As long as I sit still, it is not too bad, but the bathroom seems a mile away right now.... Begged off work tonight. I am hoping tomorrow it will have eased off. Gah. Self-chiropractics are not wise, ladies. The one blessing is that no one saw it happen. It would have been LOL funny to watch, I am sure. Or watched me slowly crawl in the house after.  You know that awkward situation where you LOL and then realise that the person is actually hurt, but you cannot stop laughing? Uh, it was like that. Oh, but I was NOT laughing.
> 
> ...


Aww you poor thing,,,,be careful that you havent actually done something to your pelvis you duffer.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Okay, today I am a little better. The muscle spasms have eased off a tad. I can mincingly walk all the way across the livingroom w/o grabbing on to every piece of furniture. It is still twingeing, and really stiff, but I am not completely incapacitated. 
I still cannot tell what exactly is out of place and what is just bruise/swelling. Hopefully I will be able to get down on the floor and do some yoga one day soon. NOT yet though.  Today I will brave the bathtub.

How did everyones teams do in their games? Marchwind, did you get a good bit done on your crazyball socks? I have been knitting a hat from my handspindled yarn, hope to finish it today. Being chairridden has been good for that at least.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Hoping all the injured ones are feeling better. I'm also injury prone and have to remind myself to be extra careful this time of year -- I have 50+ peeps to tend and a garden to put in, and have to watch carefully as I work because the snakes are starting to wake up from a cold winter. Well, cold for South Carolina. The fireants are surfacing again -- ah, the south... I'm originally from PA and some things are still hard to get used to after all these years.

Like WIHH, I have a physician relative (sister) and she always reminds me that it takes 3 doses of an NSAID to really hit the pain and inflammation, so keep taking it on schedule even if it doesn't seem to help at first.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

weever said:


> The long-dreaded (by me) and eagerly-awaited (by dh) baby boom has started. 23 lambs born in the last 48 hours.


My sheep got bred really late this year. We won't have lambs for a while yet. I love to see them all out there romping, jumping and running though. 



Marchwind said:


> Then she got all mad at me because I didn't tell this person to order it from us :huh:
> Alright I'm finished with the ranting now. Thanks for letting me vent here I feel better now.


It can be hard working with someone like that. Did you remind her of what she said?



Nellie said:


> Ugh! I broke my thumb on Wednesday.  I tried some crocheting today, but even with the splint it got pretty sore.


Oh Nellie, I am so sorry. How is it doing today?



gone-a-milkin said:


> I also managed an injury today. I feel so stupid too. I actually fell backwards off the porch, from sitting. I turned quickly, caught my shoe and upended backwards. I landed with my right hip on the concrete flowerbed border. It was about a 5 foot drop.


Wow, boo boos everywhere. I am sure that was/is extremely painful. I hope you are doing better today. I did see the other updates, but hope it continues to improve quickly. 



ajaxlucy said:


> I finally finished a sweater for my husband, but even though I thought I measured carefully, it ended up being a bit too tight for him.


What a beautiful sweater. I am getting ready to start another one, and would love to do more design like in yours. Did you follow a pattern, or make your own?

I went through all my fleeces that I had stored. It is raining today, but supposed to be sunny and warm by the end of the week. I am going to take them all out, skirt them and then label the bag, so I have a clue as to what is in there. I will have plenty to keep and to sell and to barter. 

WIHH, did you get to see the nekkid sheep pictures you wanted to?


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

The sweater is beautiful! Wow, that's way beyond anything I know how to do! 

My thumb is still really sore, but it's feeling different, if that makes sense. More localized than general. I suppose that is a good thing. 

GAM, how are you feeling today? 

Oh, there were more posts I didn't see! Silly me. Ok, revise: GAM, I am glad you can move better today! I hope the bath helps a lot! I"ve been taking Arnica and putting Arnica gel on my thumb, and that is really helping! It took the swelling right down when I first applied it. 



> I only have 2 inches left on my 15 year old but I am 6 foot 1 inch I have to explain no matter how big he gets I am still his mom and can still take him when he gets the teen rebel bug!!


Luvz, LOL!! I am a whole foot shorter than you, my kids have outgrown me when they were 10 and 11! They come up to me and say, "I'm bigger than you!" and I reply, "Well I'm MEANER!!" Then they bend their head down to my level so I can bop 'em.  They think it's funny having such a short mom. I think it's funny they're all so tall. I've got 3 of them over 6 feet! And my 18yo daughter (MissMenagerie) is 5'10! 

I had dug out an afghan the other day that I had started several years ago for one of my boys, and quit working on it because it was getting messed up, and so I laid it out on the floor and stretched it out and saw the problem. It's a ripple pattern, in crochet, so I have to count every stitch. THAT was the problem! It's never quiet around here enough to count and not loose track! Maybe I should only work on it when I can't sleep in the middle of the night, lol. Anyway, I ripped out all the messed up rows, maybe I can do a little at a time until my thumb gets sore. So this morning, one of my 6yo daughters got it and wrapped herself up in it, it's just the right size for her, and I thought, I should make little afghans for the three little girls,  so it won't hurt my thumb to go buy yarn, now, would it??


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Inspinnerated - I love that! :clap:

Thanks for the kind comments. I can see the mistakes, but I hope they're not as noticeable to others. The sweater took me longer to make than it should have because I'm trying not to knit more than a couple of hours a day (so as not to reinjure the torn tendon on my right arm). It did knit up pretty quickly, though. I used Berocco Peruvian yarn which is nice and thick and fluffy, so I only needed to cast on 174 stitches for the whole body. Even with the double stranding, the sweater is light and soft and WARM. 

Mrs. Homesteader, I used the pattern for the Norwegian Pullover in Elizabeth Zimmerman's book "Knitting Around". It isn't even that hard: except for the ribbing at hem and cuffs, and a bit of I-cord at the neck, it's all knit stitch. 

Glad to hear that the injuries are mending. GAM, I hope that hot bath was soothing.

As for basketball, Butler won again! :bouncy: Now for the Final Four!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wow, ya'll have been busy! I go away for a few days and everyone gets hurt, and finishes sweaters (that are gorgeous by the way!) and all sorts of stuff!!!

GAM & Nellie, ya'll take care and try to get better soon. I will avoid staying on my porches too long, so I don't follow suite! :bow:

Well, if March is an Inspinnerater, I guess I am a knitting enabler! lol! On the trip one of the ladies asked me to teach her to knit. And 2 others asked me to teach sewing.  So, looks like I will be enabling...uhhh.... helping these ladies out. They inquired about spinning, but I don't think they are sure about that yet. (that may reflect my lack of ability)

Anyway, another one of the ladies is going through chemo and I have decided to knit her up some hats. Ordered some yarn from Elan and found some awesome patterns to try. Will be finishing up DD's shrug as soon as I can. However, DH has taken the next 3 days off to 'get things done' around here, so I may not get to knit much.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

mamaj, my DH does that too, 'gets stuff done'. It can be annoying when you are trying to knit. Sheesh. LOL! 

I am officially tired of being gimpy. Yep, 2 and a half days and now I need to be able to bend. Please?! I had my bath and it really helped. I can walk reee-eeaha-lly slowly( ) w/o spasming. So that is good news. 

The bruise is starting to get 'pretty' too, in a yellowy-greeny-purple colorway.  I did manage to make pizza for dinner, with some help getting things on the lower fridge shelves. This just sucks and I am sick of it. Waaah and boo-hoo and grump. 

I have these brooders of turkeys and chickens. The kids have been doing the water and feed, but I dont trust them with changing bedding. The turkeys especially. & the DH? uhm, no. He has been doing all the dog chores though, so that helps. & he cracked the whip today and got the boys to vaccuum and take out the trash, etc. So it isn't a complete sty...YET. 

Do not ever take your mobility for granted. It is a great gift to be able to carry a coffee cup while you walk. You seriously notice when you can't do that. (we wont talk about going to the bathroom...)


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

I learned a new wood too! Bi-stitchuality! It's when you both knit and crochet! One of my FB friends said she is bi-stitchual curious as she knits but is just beginning to crochet. Thought that was pretty funny.

I just spent way too much on 2 size 8 12" addis for the legs on shorties and longies and sweater sleeves. I like doing both legs at once, either from both ends of the skein, so it will be very nice to have a matched set of high quality circs. That said, here is a pic of my WIP, most likely what will be the last pair of shorties I make for Boogie. He already has about a dozen pairs and I hope to have him house trained by the fall. They are BFL, hand dyed by Wooly Wonders by Nada. I have a thing for tiger print.








They should go well with this outfit I made for him.








Also found a set of Tunisian hooks at the thrift, so I may have to start practicing that as well.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Everytime someone mentions those Addi's, I get a twitch in my eyelid. LOL.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Everytime someone mentions those Addi's, I get a twitch in my eyelid. LOL.


I'm with you on that one.  

Since there is no April FAC yet, I thought I would just tag onto last months. Cyndi, I PM'd you.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The new FAC is up. Please post on that one from now on. Here's the link http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=4365795#post4365795


----------

